# Maloja - Nein Danke!!! Tolles Design- Schlechte Qualität- Hoher Preis



## Radl-Madl (29. August 2012)

Ich bin überrascht, dass man so wenig über das neue Lable Maloja ließt.
Hab mich letztes Jahr auch mit den Klamotten eingedeckt- leider!

Die Wintersachen Jacken und Hosen sind durchaus ok. Wenn aber sehr teuer!

Aber die Bike Wear !! Oh je.
Nur für Hütte oder Eisdiele geeignet, nicht für den sportlichen Gebraucht geeigntet - sollte drauf stehen.

Habe 3 Radhosen gekauft - und alle 3 reklamiert!
Naht geht auf, Sterne lösen sich ab, Gummi lößt sich auf

Auch die Trikots - oh je.

3 x getragen und voller Peeling und Abschürfungen

Reißverschluß kaputt, Knopflöcher gehen auf!!!!

Hab nur ich so viele Montags Produkte von Maloja erstanden - oder geht es anderen auch so????


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. August 2012)

Neues Label? Aha.
Reicht es nicht, wenn du dich in dem ursprünglichen Thema zur mangelnden Qualität äußerst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chorge (29. August 2012)

Also neu ist Maloja sicher nicht!!
IMHO ist die Qualität der Produkte sehr gut - sowohl meine Freundin als auch ich haben reichlich Material, und alles hält den Beanspruchungen stand! Schnitt und Design passen uns prima. Einziges Manko: die Größen der unterschiedlichen Produkte fallen recht unterschiedlich aus! So hat meine Freundin ein Shirt in M, und ein anderes in
XS!!! Sowas ist ärgerlich...


----------



## Marcus_xXx (29. August 2012)

Ich hab mit die Axelm pants bestellt. Sehr stabil aber leider auch sehr warm. Für den Sommer eher ungeeignet. Achja, beim 1. Anziehen sind mir die Reißverschlüsse der Taschen abgegangen. Lagen aufeinmal in der Hosentasche.. Eher uncool..


----------



## fotoschlumpf (30. August 2012)

Wenn mal einer von Maloja hier mit liest bitte bei mir melden. Passformprobleme muss wirklich nicht sein, es gibt tolle Lösungen für die Industrie.
Wir bieten auch i-Size Germany an, dann sollte es kein Problem mehr sein seine Gradierung richtig zu machen.

Jung darf nicht gleich schlechte Passform bedeuten! Viele renommierte Sportbekleider arbeiten mit unseren Produkten.


----------



## Radl-Madl (30. August 2012)

Ja, mit den Größen hat Du absolut recht.
Ich hab Teile von XS bis M, alles die "gleiche" Größe ca. 34.


----------



## a_k52 (30. August 2012)

Lustig...und ich dachte auch schon ich spinne 
Habe auch bunt gemischt von L bis XXL im Schrank, passt aber alles ganz gut


----------



## cdF600 (30. August 2012)

@fotoschlumpf: I-size Germany garantiert aber noch lange keine gute Passform. Die Umsetzung dazu muss stimmen. Ohne zu wissen wie Maloja arbeitet. Für eine gleichbleibende Passform und konstante Größen gehört eine gründliche Maßvorgabe (noch besser Schnitt) und eine noch gründlichere Maßkontrolle und Kontrolle von kompletten Größensätzen vor Produktionseinlauf. Gerade in der Sportswear wird die Schnitterstellung und Gradierung gerne den Chinesen oder anderen Asiaten überlassen. Wenn man das tut muß man eben entsprechende Kontrollen einbauen.
Tut man das nicht, kann man die hier beschriebenen Probleme bekommen.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (30. August 2012)

ja klar, ich komme ja aus dem Bereich, im Prinzip muss der Grundschnitt mit Basisgroße 100% passen (Hausmodell), danach die Gradierung.

Ich hoffe ja der Schnittmacher bei Maloja macht die Basisgröße korrekt, I-size dient dann nur noch um die Gradierung für eine max. große Gruppe von Leuten aus Germany zu erreichen.

Wir starten jetzt mit I size Italy, mal sehen wie weit das ankommt.

Wir simulieren schon einige Jahre gegen Avatare, die können mit unseren Scannern erstellt werden. Das Equipment ist verfügbar, die Prozesse werden immer attraktiver für kleinere Labels (Muster werden stark reduziert). Daher akzeptiere ich jung und deshalb schlechte Passform nicht. Das ist Geschichte, so kann man nicht dauerhaft in den Markt gehen. 

Maloja sitzt auf jeder 2-ten Sport-Klamotten Webseite in einem speziellen Bereich der Shops, Kompliment an dieser Stelle, wenn ich diesen Markt bediene dann muss ich die Größen einfach im Griff haben. Da muss man noch viel tun bei Maloja, hallo liebe Geschäftsleitung (lach).


----------



## cdF600 (30. August 2012)

Wer ist denn "wir"?
Das Problem ist doch, dass viele Firmen in dem Bereich gar keinen eigenen Schnittmacher beschäftigen. Das wird ausgelagert, oder gleich dem Produzenten (in der Regel China) überlassen. Es wird dann lediglich noch eine Passformkontrolle durgeführt. Dafür benötigt man auch wieder einen Fachmann/Frau. Dazu kommt dass öfters der Produzent von einer Saison auf die Nächste gewechselt wird, und der die entsprechenden Produkte wieder neu entwickeln muss, da ja kein Schnitt aus der Vorsaison vorhanden ist. Es wird also wieder bei Null angefangen. Oder man hat mehrere Produzenten die alle ihre zu produzierenden Produkte selbst entwickeln. Da macht es dann jeder wie er es für richtig hält.
Die wirklich guten Firmen geben die Produktentwicklung nicht aus der Hand und sind damit nicht abhängig von der Qualität chinesischer Produktentwickler.
Bin übrigens selbst Produktentwickler im Bekleidungsbereich.


----------



## Radl-Madl (30. August 2012)

Ich hab jetzt von Produzenten und Schnittmuster nicht so viel Ahnung.
War aber auch einige Zeit in der Sportindustrie tätig und wir hatten bei vielen Produkten Prototypen die auf Herz und Nieren getestet wurden, bevor das in Serie ging.
Ich glaube das leisten sich nur noch die großen Firmen - wenn überhaupt.
Also kommt das Zeug auf den Markt und dann beginnt die eigentliche Testphase.
Bis dann Reklamationen kommen hat man die Sachen aber schon ein- zwei- drei Saisonen auf dem Markt. 
Bis man mal weiß was man ändern sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (30. August 2012)

So einfach ist das für Maloja nicht, die haben keine eigenen Shops. Die müssen die Ware in den Handel bringen, die Einkäufer der Sportgeschäfte werden mit der Zeit Druck machen. Momentan ist es trendig ein Maloja Teil zu tragen, aber wehe das nimmt ab, dann wird kritischer eingekauft.


----------



## Radl-Madl (30. August 2012)

Ja, frag sich wie lange das geht.
Wenn ich mir die Winterkollektion ansehe, ist das (vom Style) die Sommerkollektion mit langen Ärmeln.
Wer braucht wirklich ein und das selbe Design im Sommer wie im Winter???
Ich finde die Einfälle für das so eigene Design nimmt schon ab.
Das,schlechte Qualität und hoher Preis kann sich sowas halten???


----------



## cdF600 (31. August 2012)

Auf Dauer kann sich so etwas nicht halten.
Dazu braucht man dann schon einen echten nachhaltigen Markennamen.
Das ist die größte Herausforderung für ein modisches Produkt.
Die Begehrlichkeit auch über den größten Hype hinaus zu behalten und zu konservieren. Quasi aus Modekunden Stammkunden machen.

Ist halt schade dass es kaum modische Sportprodukte gibt die auch technisch top sind. Gore macht z.B. super Funktionbekleidung. Das Design ist aber halt z.T. grauenvoll einfaltslos. Hängt aber natürlich auch damit zusammen, dass dadurch die Teile mehrere Saisons quasi unverändert in Kollektion bleiben können und dadurch eben auch nicht so schnell unmodern werden.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (31. August 2012)

mit Gore kann ich noch leben, hab mir heuer eine Short gekauft und die kurze Regenhose, da stimmt einfach alles. Die Innenhose der Short hat so ein Netzgewebe, das ist einfach perfekt. Optik wie du schreibst ist konservativ.

Aber adidas, so einen fürchterlichen Schnitt gibt es nur bei denen, alles sieht aus wie ein Sack.

Ich hab mir gestern zu 30% Rabat eine "Wild Zeit" Jacke gekauft, die bieten diese Lederhosen Shorts an, das ist auch eine lustige Geschäftsidee. Tracht und Sport, sieht lustig aus, bin gespannt was die Jacke taugt.


----------



## Radl-Madl (31. August 2012)

Ich habe auch nach modischer Funktionsbekleidung gesucht und bin dann eben auf Maloja gestoßen.
Da war mir noch nicht klar, dass die Qualität dabei auf der Strecke bleibt.
Obwohl Einzelheiten wirklich gut durchdacht scheinen. 
Die Poster bei den Radhosen sind gut. 
Auch die Mischung von Windstopperfront und normalen Ärmeln bei den Radjacken, und Fleecejacken scheine auch ganz ok zu sein, wobei ein Freund von mir da wieder ein Problem mit dem Reißverschluß hatte.

Craft probiert es ja auch mit modischen Teilen, wobei die Paßform für mich nicht ideal ist.
Entweder zu weit oder zu eng.


----------



## Radl-Madl (31. August 2012)

Wild Zeit -  habs grad gegoogelt.
Sieht ja scharf auch. 
Wo gibts denn das bei uns im Gei???
Laß mich wissen ob Du zufrieden bis mit der Jacke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. September 2012)

Ich hab in Lenggries bei Sport-Sepp gekauft, der hatte 30% auf Oberteile.

Da die Jacke keine Rückentaschen hat, hab ich sie heute angezogen, fühlt sich so sehr gut an.
Wie es aufhört zu regnen passen die Temperaturen für die Jacke (10°C haben wir noch) und ich kann dir dann sagen wie es mit Schweiß und Körpergefühl usw. so kommt. Verarbeitung ist sehr gut, Nähte, Zipper, Halsbereich sehr gut und die Ärmelbündchen sitzen schön fest, so muss es sein.

Meine Frau und ich waren heute noch bei Sport Conrad in Penzberg und wir haben uns die Maloja Fashion Teile angesehen. Die Woll-Janker und Pullis 2012/2013 mit Funktionsinnenleben sind ja fürchterlich. Das ist der Hammer, so etwas zu diesem Preis ist schon frech. Wir haben im Katalog die Teile bewundert, in den Händen ist das echt eine Enttäuschung.
Das fühlt sich so schlecht an, die Wolle ist eine Zumutung, dann raschelt das auch noch so billig mit dem Funktionsinnenleben (grrrrr).

Aus dem Funktionssegment 2011/2012 haben wir noch 2 Maloja Langarmshirts und eine coole Mütze gekauft. Bei 50% SSV war es ein Schnäppchen. Am Land ist noch einiges zu bekommen, in München ist der SSV schon gelaufen.


----------



## rms69 (1. September 2012)

Wirklich lustig - nun gibt es schon 2 aktuelle Freds zum Thema "bad Maloja"

Dabei finde ich die Marke gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Na klar an die Qualität der Schweizer kommen sie nicht ran, aber ich finde alternatives Design auch wichtig und verzichte gern mal auf durchgehenden Reisverschluß oder die vierte Tasche, wenn ich im Sport mal etwas anderes herzeigen kann als den Namen des Produzenten oder gar für den Aufdruck einer Mobilfunkgesellschaft auch noch bezahlen muß!

Da liebe ich doch das Skelett- oder Blutbahntrikot von NW oder eben die Berg, Wald und Wiesen Idylle von Maloja.

Zum Punkt der Größenbezeichnungen möchte ich nur meine Maße bei Assos hier posten: M beim Trikot und XL bei der Trägerhose   aus der gleichen Serie und so "verbaut" fühle ich mich auch nicht 

lg rms69


----------



## -FELIX- (1. September 2012)

Muss leider auch sagen das die Qualität nicht die Beste ist.Mein Trikot hatte auch schon nach den ersten ausfahrten ziemliche ab schürfungen vom Rucksack.Die Sachen fallen auch sehr unterschiedlich groß aus.Die Designs sind auf jeden fall schick aber wenn die Quali nicht stimmt ist blöd.


----------



## fotoschlumpf (1. September 2012)

Deinen Hinweis zu diesen Werbeaufschriften kann ich gut verstehen, ich finde diese Trikots auch nicht wirklich erfrischend, dann lieber was ausgefallenes oder schlichtes. 

Wie gesagt, heute hab ich mir den Maloja Fashion Bereich mit meiner Frau angesehen und das ist zum Teil einfach schlecht.
Dieser Strick ist so grauenhaft und der Preis exorbitant. Ich kann nichts über die Haltbarkeit und den Komfort aussagen aber die Rückmeldung der Fingerspitzen war einfach ein NoGo. 

Das sollte Maloja stark verbessern oder lieber Finger wech davon. 

So ähnlich hat mir VW mal einen Firmenwaagen vermiest, die hatten ein Lederlenkrad und das Leder war so ekelig rau. Mein erster Kontakt war dieses üble Gefühl des Leders, andere Hersteller ölen das Leder und vermeiden solche einschneidend negative Momente. Für mich war der Waagen erledigt, er hat 3 Jahre ohne Probleme gemacht, das Leder wurde mit der Zeit weich und speckig aber wir wurden nie mehr Freunde. 

Wer mit Emotionen handelt muss sich jedes Detail gut überlegen.

Den Funktionsbereich von Maloja finde ich durchgehend gelungen. Vom groß angekündigten Thema Südamerika konnte ich leider nichts erkennen. Schade, hätte super gepasst mit den Mützen und hätte neben den Gipfeln, Bäumen und Blumenmuster noch mal ein großes Themenfeld eröffnet. 

Man sieht 2012/13 die aktuellen Themen aus dem Bike Bereich 100% auf den Langlauf übertragen (auch Ski), da hätte ich 2012/2013 mehr erwartet, das ist wie ausruhen. 

Der Maloja Katalog ist Bombe, so etwas schönes sieht man selten. Die Bilder sind traumhaft gut gemacht. Geld wird halt lieber ins Marketing gesteckt als in die Qualität.


----------



## Matrahari (1. September 2012)

Maloja ist alles andere als schön (finde ich zumindest), und ist meiner Meinung nach viel mehr der Versuch modisch zu sein.

Der erste Thread der die schlechte Qualität beklagt ist es auch nicht.
Die sollten entweder ihre Preise überdenken oder die Qualität.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. September 2012)

Und das werden die mit Sicherheit auch machen, wenn ihr euch hier im Forum beschwert...  da würde es doch vllt mehr Sinn machen denen bei FB was auf die Pinnwand zu schreiben, meint ihr nicht?!?


----------



## fotoschlumpf (2. September 2012)

verlinken wäre eine Option, der Thread ist wie er verläuft sicher spannend


----------



## fotoschlumpf (2. September 2012)

Pinnwand oder ähnliches ist nicht zu finden


----------



## Marcus_xXx (2. September 2012)

http://m.facebook.com/malojaclothing?id=233046964918&refsrc=http://www.google.de/search&_rdr

Guck mal, sollte eig da sein...


----------



## melisjack (3. September 2012)

Das UllrichM Freeride Shirt ist aus genau dem gleichen Material, wie die gefÃ¤lschten FuÃballtrikots aus den Urlaubsgebieten, nur dÃ¼nner. Diese kosten 15â¬, das Shirt 80â¬.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radl-Madl (22. November 2012)

Ihr schimpft fast alle auf die Qualität der Tikots. Aber noch schlimmer finde ich die Radhosen. Klar, die Tikots kriegen nach tragen mit Rucksack sofort Peeling und sehen nicht mehr schön aus, aber bei den Radhosen lösen sich die Nähte auf und die Dinger werden immer weiter.
Ich hatte leider gleich 4 Stück gekauft und mittlerweile alle reklamiert, da eben Nähte aufgehen und der Gummi sich auflöst.
Kauft man Größe S hat man nach 3 Mal fahren Größe L.


----------



## lorenz4510 (22. November 2012)

kleidung ist ein normaler verschleiss artikel, da sollte klar sein das nix ewig hält, und wer auf irgend welche labels/marken achtet der zahlt halt immer drauf.

und warum nun das gejammer genau?
du beklagst dich das dir die produkte von firma xyz nicht gefallen dann kaufst mehr und mehr von derselbigen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (22. November 2012)

Gefallen tun se ihm ja, nur lässt die Qualität nach. Das Problem is einfach, das man oft Pros mit den Sachen sieht, die fahren ja nu n bissel anders, sowas vermittelt dann den subjektiven Eindruck dass die Klamotten gut sind. Nur das die Jungs für den Mist nüscht zahlen und es dann egal ist, wenn die Sachen hin sind, das vergisst man schnell dabei..


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (22. November 2012)

Ja aber warum eigentlich nicht einfach reklamieren, Geld einstreichen und hier nicht rumhaten? Punkt Ende. Müsst das Zeug ja nicht kaufen...


----------



## Russell (22. November 2012)

hatte mal ein maloja borsim trikot, optisch cooles teil. sah bzw. fühlte sich aber so an als ob es nix aushalten würde...dünnes netz halt.

100% show.


----------



## Constantius (23. November 2012)

Wenn du im Bikepark im Sommer ne Protektorenjacke an hast und nen Trikot drüber, dann sind diese Meshteile (dünnes Netz halt ) Gold wert weil sie dich vor dem Verdampfen bewahren. Und die Malojateile habe halt die größten Meshlöcher. Dass die bei nem Sturz noch größer werden gehört dazu.   Aber davon abgesehen ist Maloja eh nicht meins.  Ist wie Polo Ralph Loren - alle besserverdienenden Amitouris in Europa laufen damit rum, die Preise sind hoch, aber die Quali ist das Allerletzte. Paar Teile sind OK, und der Preis stimmt nur, wenn man's für den halben Preis im Outlet kauft.   Dito Maloja. Die Marke ist alles, des Rest nichts.


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. November 2012)

Marcus_xXx schrieb:


> Gefallen tun se ihm ja, nur lÃ¤sst die QualitÃ¤t nach. Das Problem is einfach, das man oft Pros mit den Sachen sieht, die fahren ja nu n bissel anders, sowas vermittelt dann den subjektiven Eindruck dass die Klamotten gut sind.


 
auch wenn es sich bishen gemein anhÃ¶rt, aber wer in der i-net zeit noch immer so naiv ist und werbung von konzernen glaub..oder werbevertrÃ¤gen von sportler.. oder eben aus unerklÃ¤hrlichen grÃ¼nden auf ein namensschildchen auf der kleidung mehr wert legt... 

alle markenlabels haben ne hand voll brauchbarer produkte die zwar auch Ã¼berteuert sind aber zumindest brauchbar, die anderen ~80% des angebots bestehen aus "abfall" der nur dazu da ist geld zu machen.

und ob jetzt maloja mehr abfall im program hat als gore,perl izumi und co, ist da auch ned so wichtig, man kann sich ja eben in foren erkundigen ob leute von ner firma was brauchbares kennen.

zum peeling zum beispiel hab mal in den shops geschaut was da steht alle shirts sind aus 100-80% polyester angegeben und niergend steht etwas von peelingfrei, also ist alles so wie es sein soll.

gibt auch trikots teils von discountern fÃ¼r 10-15 euro die von haus aus anti-peeling behandelt sind, und das eben wie in diesem beispiel man fÃ¼r ein ~5â¬ trikot den 20x fachen preis hinlegt nur wegen dem markenstempel + lustigen farbauswahl ist altag auch bei anderen markenlabels.


----------



## onkel_c (23. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> alle markenlabels haben ne hand voll brauchbarer produkte die zwar auch überteuert sind aber zumindest brauchbar, die anderen *~80% des angebots bestehen aus "abfall"* der nur dazu da ist geld zu machen.




also sind ~80% des marktes abfall? 
oder wie definierst DU markenartikel?



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und ob jetzt maloja mehr abfall im program hat als gore,perl izumi und co, ist da auch ned so wichtig, *man kann sich ja eben in foren erkundigen ob leute von ner firma was brauchbares kennen*.



oh ja, das wird sicher klappen. zumal man die nase auf der anderen seite gar nicht kennt... meinungsbildung in heutiger zeit nimmt manchmal schon sehr skurile formen an.


----------



## Flitschbirne (23. November 2012)

Immerhin produziert Maloja nach eigenen Aussagen nur in Europa. Darf man auch nicht verachten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (23. November 2012)

onkel_c schrieb:


> also sind ~80% des marktes abfall?
> oder wie definierst DU markenartikel?


 
"abfall"= plunder also zeug das nen real wert von 5-10â¬ hat und dann fÃ¼r 100â¬+ verkauft wird.
wie trikots zum beispiel.
ich bezeichne es der einfach heit als A.

wie man marken definiert?
durch das meist dick draufgestickte,draufgedruckte... firmenlogo, um eben fÃ¼r sich selber werbung zu machen oder damit leute zeigen kÃ¶nnen sie haben geld.....
als ich jung war kannte ich viele leute die andere ohne kleidung mit firmensymbolen als unterschicht/arbeitslose bezeichnet haben und noch schlimmere dinge.

marke!
einfaches beispiel heut hab ich am weg aus der arbeit ~ 100+ leute mit wolftatzen logo auf der strasse gesehn, die firma klebt und druckt wo sie nur kann diese wolf tatze drauf, was is das wohl fÃ¼r firma.

die verkaufen unmassen zeug wie mir scheint, nur das viele verbraucher halt oft ned wissen das die jacken grossteils plunder sind meist keine 20-30 euro wert aber fÃ¼r das logo zahlt man schnell mal 150-200â¬.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. November 2012)

Ich find the North Face ja eh besser...


----------



## lorenz4510 (23. November 2012)

ging ja ned darum was einem besser gefällt usw.. war nur ein einfaches beispiel und in deutschland scheint ja diese firma der renner zu sein wie mir vorkommt.

und nur um eine tatze irgendwo draufgeklebt zu haben würde *ICH* niemals den 20x fachen preis des real werts für sowas hinlegen.

grundsätzlich worum es mir geht.

ich bin nicht aus deutschland, und in meinem land versuchen leute möglichst viel gegenwert für ihr geld zu bekommen, hier ist eher die mitteleuropäische kultur angesagt das eben das labels draufhaben beinhaltet wo der gegenwert nicht alzu wichtig ist.

darum verwundert mich eben der themenhersteller, der unbedingt ein bestimmtes label haben wollte....


----------



## geq (24. November 2012)

Viele Leute zahlen ja nicht direkt für da Logo, sondern für das was sie damit verbinden.
Und viele scheinen Wolfskin mit Qualität zu verbinden, ob das nun so ist, oder nicht mag dahin gestellt sein!
Wie es aussieht, hat J.W. eben ein gutes Image in unserem Land.


----------



## Enrgy (24. November 2012)

zur eurobike wurde schon mal diese marke diskutiert, und einen beitrag hab ich mir damals in mein elektronisches poesiealbum kopiert:

"Maloja ist mittlerweile reine Attitüde.
Jahres-"Kollektionen", die eine Idee, ein Image transportieren.
Habe heute den Messestand auf der Eurobike gesehen.
Wieder viele bunte Muster, manches ganz nett gemacht, keine Frage, aber Funktion gleich Null, nur noch optisches Statement.
Für die neueste Kollektion hat jemand im Entwicklungsteam zuviel Manu Chao gehört. Pachamama ist im Chiemgau angekommen. Mutter Erde, die in ihrem fruchtbaren Schoß alles Gute dieser Erde gebiert. Super Sache.
Genau das, was die Lohas hören und tragen wollen.
Nicht falsch verstehen: Ich mag Manu Chau. Was ich nicht mag, wenn eine klare soziale und politisch motivierte Haltung für plattes Verkaufs-Marketing mißbraucht wird.
Dass der in Pakistan gemachte Reißverschluss in den in der Türkei zusammengeschusterten Fashionklamotten klemmen könnte, hör mal, wer will denn so kleinkarierte Fragen stellen, angesichts der Nachhaltigkeitsaufgabe, der sich die Malojaner mit allen PR-Mitteln stellen?
Dabei ist auch das reine Attitüde. Wie sonst ist es zu verstehen, dass man für die Katalogproduktion bis in die Anden reisen musste...? "


----------



## Zara Bernard (27. November 2012)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> kleidung ist ein normaler verschleiss artikel, da sollte klar sein das nix ewig hält, und wer auf irgend welche labels/marken achtet der zahlt halt immer drauf.



Das ist nicht richtig.
Den großen Unterschied macht die Nutzungsdauer.
Eine Gore Jacke die 5 Jahre hält kostet weniger als eine billige Irgendwas-Jacke die nur ein od zwei Saisonen hält.
Und wenn die Gore Jacke einen Riss hat, kannst du sie bei Gore reparieren lassen.
Funktionalität, Verarbeitung, Prestige etc. noch gar nicht eingerechnet.
Es gibt halt sehr wohl Marken bei denen man Gegenwert bekommt zum hohen Kaufpreis.
Dabei sind wir ja im Bereich Funktions/Outdoorbekleidung eh noch gut dran, denkt man an die modisch bepisste städtische Alltagswelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radl-Madl (27. November 2012)

Dass Fahrrad-Klamotten Verschleißteile sind steht außer Frage.
Aber ob der Verschleiß schon bei 3-5 Mal tragen auftreten sollte???
Ich geb Zara Bernd total recht,es gibt Herstellter deren Klamotten halten ewig. 
Ich wollte im Forum eigentlich nur mal erfahren, wie es anderen mit dem Maloja Sachen so geht.
Ich dachte bevor ich mich damit eingedeckt habe, das Zeug sei nicht schlecht, da im Internet nichts aber auch gar nichts zu dem Thema Qualität gefunden habe.
So kann man halt andere die auf der Suche nach Beiträgen sind vom "ALP Appeal" aufwecken, bevor sie sich mit den Klamotten eindeckt. 
Muß ja nicht jeder in den Brunnen fallen!!!


----------



## 08-15 (27. November 2012)

Ich kann auch ein Lied singen

1. Rucksack Tschugg: Nähte gehen auf nach 6 Monaten und geschätzt 20 Touren auf.

2. Hose WernerM: Eine Tour gefahren in Kombination mit obigem Rucksack. Resultat: Rückseite aufgerieben (Nennt man glaub ich "Pilling").

Beide Teile wurden finanziell erstattet.

Fazit: Super Design, trotzdem nie wieder


----------



## Thiel (28. November 2012)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Immerhin produziert Maloja nach eigenen Aussagen nur in Europa. Darf man auch nicht verachten...



Schade das die Inder und Taiwanesen anscheinend besser nähen können...


----------



## Flitschbirne (28. November 2012)

Thiel schrieb:


> Schade das die Inder und Taiwanesen anscheinend besser nähen können...



Mutmaßung oder hast du Quellen?


----------



## Thiel (28. November 2012)

Ich meine das allgemein bezogen. 

Wenn man schon angeblich in Europa produzieren lässt, sollten sich diese mehrfachen schlechten Aussagen und Erfahrungen hier doch nicht so stark häufen 

Für das Image ist es nur für den Kunden positiv, wenn er vor dem Kauf steht.


----------



## Radl-Madl (28. November 2012)

Wer weiß, vielleicht werden ja nur die Etiketten in Europa eingenäht.


----------



## lorenz4510 (28. November 2012)

Zara Bernard schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig.
> Den groÃen Unterschied macht die Nutzungsdauer.
> Eine Gore Jacke die 5 Jahre hÃ¤lt kostet weniger als eine billige Irgendwas-Jacke die nur ein od zwei Saisonen hÃ¤lt.


 
nÃ¶.

ne 120â¬ gore jacke aus nem 60D polyamid, soll 10x? so lange halten wie ne 10â¬ 60D polyamid, jacke von nem discounter? unlogisch.

ausser der gore stempel hat nen magischen schutzzauber Ã¼ber den kunststoff gelegt.

hab kleidung die teil 5-10â¬ gekostet hat und hÃ¤lt schon 10+jahre.

grunssÃ¤tzlich hat haltbartkeit rein garnix mit ner marke zu tun, entscheidend ist das material+materialstÃ¤rke, dickere kleidung= weniger abrieb auf zeit=lÃ¤ngere haltbarkeit.

das andere is die verarbeitung das sind, wie wurde der "stoff" verwebt gibt ja hunderte web/strickarten.

und das andere bei der verarbeitung wichtige, wie ist der stoff vernÃ¤ht und womit.
nÃ¤hte selber kann man recht gut selber beurteilen ob viele nÃ¤chte abstehen, wie die nÃ¤hte verlaufen gerade oder bishen zickzack"die nÃ¤herin in china hatte noch restalk drin" oder ob doppelt vernÃ¤ht oder einfach oder massive flÃ¤chennÃ¤hte.

wie gesagt man kann kleidung, material+ haltbarkeit leicht selber abschÃ¤tzen, wenn man sich damit bishen beschÃ¤ftigt.

und auch  wens dir nicht gefÃ¤llt das hat rein garnix mit nem markenstempel zu tun.


----------



## Zesty (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich mag den Style von Maloja, da sie nicht so bieder sind, wie die meisten anderen Marken. Aber leider geht es mir, wie meinen Vorrednern. Auch ich muss leider die Qualität bemängeln.

Ich habe u.a. eine Ray Shorts in Cord. Habe sie wegen der coolen Optik gekauft. Das Material ist nach wenigen Tragen und Waschen labbrig geworden und die Farbe ist verblasst (40 Grad, Kurzprogramm 30 min). Ist für ein Teil, das 99 Euro kostet, nicht empfehlenswert.

Meine Shirts sind bis jetzt ok. 

Suche "Maloja Starstripe Freeride ½ melon 52005". Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch noch eines übrig!


----------



## Helius-FR (26. Dezember 2012)

Wenn einem Maloja nachgefüllt dann hält nich Käufen... 

Über die Qualität kann ich zumindest nich Meckern.


----------



## Zesty (26. Dezember 2012)

Dann kannst du froh sein. Aber viele Biker haben leider auch Probleme mit der Qualität ihrer Klamoten. Mich wundert das sehr, denn wenn die Leute von Maloja ihre Klamotten selbst tragen, sollten sie die Probleme kennen und abstellen. Sonst riskieren sie vielleicht, dass ihre Sachen nicht mehr gekauft werden. 

Suche "Maloja Starstripe Freeride ½ melon 52005".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (9. Februar 2013)

Ich fahr im Moment eine Baggy von Maloja (die weiße) und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden.

Nun soll noch ein langes Trikot her. Wie ist denn bei den Langarm-Trikots die Qualität wegen Rucksack? Echt so schlecht?!

Will ja nicht, dass das nach 3x Tragen schon schlecht aussieht. Kann man diesen Effekt des Materials, dass es sich nicht aufscheuert, irgendwie nachträglich aufbringen oder so?


----------



## Radl-Madl (9. Februar 2013)

Nein, im nach hinein kann man nicht auftragen. Das Peeling liegt am Stoff. Ich hab mehrere Trikots von Maloja, leider habe alle Peeling an den Stellen an denen der Rucksack scheuert. Was ich so im Forum gelesen habe, ist das nicht mal ein Reklamationsgrund für Maloja sie nennen das normale Gebrauchsspuren. Vom Tragekomfort ist das Material aber toll und leicht vor allem im Sommer.


----------



## Groudon (9. Februar 2013)

Okay. So oft bin ich ja nicht mit Rucksack unterwegs. Ich würde sagen, so etwa 10% meiner ganzen Touren. 

Ich hab sonst alles in den Trikotaschen. Dabei eben kleine Pumpe (15cm lang), einen Schlauch, 1 Minitool, das Handy und bissl Geld. Dürfte ja bei den Maloja-Trikots ganz gut reinpassen, oder?


----------



## Radl-Madl (9. Februar 2013)

Ja, das passt sicher rein. Kauf dir erst mal ein billiges vom Sale und probier es aus -zahl nicht gleich 70-80 sonst ärgerst du dich vielleicht.


----------



## Groudon (9. Februar 2013)

Meine Freundin bestitzt bereits ein dickeres Langarm-Trikot, welches von der Qualität eigentlich ziemlich gut ist.

Bei Amazon hab ich das UlrichM 1/2 bestellt, welches absolut miserabel war von der Qualität. Das hatte aber sicher schon oft jemand an... War schon sehr gedehnt, dreckig und hatte aufgeriebene Stellen.

Geht sofort zurück. 

Ich finde sonst eben wenig Klamotten, die mir vom Design her gut gefallen für den XC- und Tourenbereich. Alles eher... naja. Doof. Gerade mal zum Tourenfahren mit Einkehren ist Teamkleidung nicht so dolle...


----------



## Radl-Madl (9. Februar 2013)

Schau mal bei pro-cycle.at oder bei magic-maloja oder bei endless riding.


----------



## Groudon (9. Februar 2013)

Okay. Mal sehen. Das Maloja-Zeug ist ja einfach unheimlich stylisch!

Danke für die Seiten. Mal sehen.


----------



## sully77 (12. Februar 2013)

Flitschbirne schrieb:


> Immerhin produziert Maloja nach eigenen Aussagen nur in Europa. Darf man auch nicht verachten...



In meiner Jacke steht ganz groß "Made in China" 

Im übrigen bin ich den AlpX letztes Jahr mit einer Maloja Ray wood gefahren, ging wunderbar und war abends am See auch noch nett...


----------



## Groudon (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hab jetzt ne UlrichM 1/1 Trikot bei mir in Größe L. Bin dabei 1.85m groß und wiege etwa 83kg. Kleines Bauch. ^^

Nun ist das Trikot eher etwas lockerer geschnitten, die Arme sind etwas länger. Wenn ich sie "ziehe" reichen sie mir über die Handballen und die Ärmel sind auch am Bund nicht eng.

Die Jacke macht an sich aber einen sehr guten Eindruck und fühlt sich auch gut an. Sie liegt natürlich nicht so eng an wie ein Trikot-Tress.

Aber die ist sooooo schön. Denke M wäre mir da zu eng... Und so kann man auch mal noch was drunter ziehen, oder was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (12. Februar 2013)

Groudon schrieb:


> ...., oder was meint ihr?


 

ich meine du solltest selber besser wissen ob dir was past oder eben nicht als jemand anders.


----------



## Groudon (12. Februar 2013)

Hast recht. Dumme Frage. ^^ 

Hab vorhin nochmal geschaut. Sieht gut aus. Die Qualität scheint auf den ersten Blick auch sehr gut.

Ist aber nicht das lange Trikot mit den offenen Rückentaschen sondern die Jacke mit den seitlichen Taschen inkl. Reißverschluss. Daher auch dickerer Stoff etwas. Fühlt sich sehr gut an! Ich freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt!!!



Ne andere Frage - wie reinigt ihr eure weißen Maloja-Sachen am besten und bekommt ihr immer alles wieder raus? Hab da auch ne weiße Baggy, welche ich gern nicht nur zum Eisessen tragen würde...


----------



## Radl-Madl (12. Februar 2013)

Ja, die snow Sachen sind von der Qualität her besser, aber aber Peeling bekommen die Sachen leider dennoch.
Ich wasch die Sachen normal in der Maschine 30 Grad.


----------



## Groudon (13. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand von euch Unterwäsche von Maloja im Einsatz?

Speziell die Windblock Sachen interessieren mich. z.B. das RuppertM oder das OtfriedM und auch das WinfriedM.


----------



## Flitschbirne (13. Februar 2013)

sully77 schrieb:


> In meiner Jacke steht ganz groß "Made in China"



Jacken könnten eine Ausnahme sein. Die kommen eh meistens aus China. Sei es Northface, Mammut, Jack Wolfskin etc.
Nur die Arbeitsbedingungen unterscheiden sich zum Teil deutlich. China MUSS nicht immer gleich schlecht bedeuten. Die Klamotten-Industrie da hat eine lange Tradition...


----------



## Radl-Madl (13. Februar 2013)

Maloja produziert mal da und mal da. Das heißt nicht, dass die Jacke im einem Jahr gut ist - bei der nächsten Kollektion die selbe Qualität hat. Es ist Glücksache. Wobei ich festgestellt habe, die Trikots und Hosen "made in Italien"
 haben die schlechteste Verarbeitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Februar 2013)

Also Preis/Leistung sind immer Ansichtssache.

Bei mir zumindest halten die Trikots und Shirts ewig und noppen auch nicht (Deuter Race Rucksack). Hole die aber auch meistens im Sale bei Amazon o.ä., da die Ladenpreise auch für ein Trendlabel im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz durchaus gesalzen sind.


----------



## Radl-Madl (13. Februar 2013)

Ja Preis/Leistung ist Ansichtssache, aber die Verarbeitung is halt oft so schlecht, wenn eine Radhose nicht mal eine Saision hält, weil die Nähte aufgehen oder sich die Malojasterne ablösen, weil der Aufdruck so schlecht gemacht ist.
Auch die Reissverschlüsse sind oft nicht für Sportkleidung ausgelegt, gehen schnell kaputt weil sie zu filigran sind.
Das sollte bei Sportmode in der Preisklasse nicht sein.


----------



## moxrox (13. Februar 2013)

Weiss nicht, aber die homepage schaut eher nach fashion aus als für qualitative Radsport Artikel das schreckt mich schon ab obwohl die Optik natürlich auch bei mir eine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Groudon (13. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mir jetzt zu der UlrichM Snow Jacke noch das RuppertM WindBlock Hemd bestellt. Ich bin gespannt, wie das seinen Dienst macht. 

Auf jeden Fall sehen die Sachen schon geil aus und so schlecht sind sie auch nicht!


----------



## Wolkenkratzer (13. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mich bis jetzt nicht über meine Malojaklamotten beschweren. Sowohl die Trkots als auch die Hosen haben bis jetzt gehalten und sind zwischen zwischen 1 und 2 Saisons ordentlich im Einsatz


----------



## Groudon (13. Februar 2013)

Ich hab auch gerade gelesen, dass Maloja ab 2013 mit Gore eine "Beziehung" eingegangen hat.

Dadurch kann die Qualität auch nur profitieren! Ich könnte mich dagegen schon wieder arm kaufen.  Es gibt echt so geile Designs... nach 3 Jahren nur "Team-Design" endlich mal was stylisches.

Und was die Trikots angeht - die sind ja wirklich dünn. Das da bei komischen Kontakt auch mal was passieren kann, ist auch klar.

Und man weiß ja auch nie, wie die Leute mit Qualitätsproblemen umgegangen sind. Vlt auch beim waschen mit komischen anderen scheuernden Materialen gewaschen. Will niemanden etwas unterstellen, aber kann vlt auch eine Quelle für Mängel sein.


----------



## MucPaul (14. Februar 2013)

Radl-Madl schrieb:


> Ja Preis/Leistung ist Ansichtssache, aber die Verarbeitung is halt oft so schlecht, wenn eine Radhose nicht mal eine Saision hält, weil die Nähte aufgehen oder sich die Malojasterne ablösen, weil der Aufdruck so schlecht gemacht ist.
> Auch die Reissverschlüsse sind oft nicht für Sportkleidung ausgelegt, gehen schnell kaputt weil sie zu filigran sind.
> Das sollte bei Sportmode in der Preisklasse nicht sein.



Ich hatte mir letzten Sommer die Maloja MartinM Radhose gekauft. Also die Qualität ist bisher top, kann mich nicht beklagen. Einzig der Klettverschluss an der Seite kratzt etwas = Konstruktionsfehler, kann man aber leben mit. 

Und bei anderen Marken ist es mit dem Aufdruck leider nicht besser: North Face Logo am T-shirt löst sich ab. Gonso Logo an der Radlerhose ging schon bei der ersten Ausfahrt ab. 
Das sind gummierte Teile und ich habe sie mit einem warmen Bügeleisen wieder dran gebügelt.  Gingen bei der nächsten Nutzung aber wieder ab ...


----------



## Sherwoodski (9. Oktober 2013)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ja aber warum eigentlich nicht einfach reklamieren, Geld einstreichen und hier nicht rumhaten? Punkt Ende. Müsst das Zeug ja nicht kaufen...




Das ist genau meine Aussage. Dumm nur, wenn Maloja das Zeug nicht zurücknimmt. Nach genau einer Ausfahrt (Feierabendrunde, 2h) war der weit bekannte Abrieb da. Eingeschickt und zurück bekommen mit der Aussage "Der Abrieb kommt vom Rucksack, können wir nix für" ... Ganz normaler Bauchgurt, sorry. Hab X Trikots in allen Preisklassen, die das nicht gestört hatte. Das muss so ein Teil abkönnen. War übrigens das PicchumM.

Mein Bruder hatte vor Jahren die gleichen Probleme. Da gingen sogar die Ersatz-Trikots kaputt. Irgendwann hat er aufgegeben und das letzte rubbel-shirt behalten. Ich werde mich definitiv von den Klamotten fernhalten. Optisch eigentlich ja super-geil, aber Qualität unterirdisch. Sorry!


----------



## Sherwoodski (26. Oktober 2013)

Nur zur Erheiterung des Forums hier die Antwort des Versenders bzw. Herstellers zu meiner Retoure (einfach unglaublich):
""
Hallo,

hier ein Auszug aus der Mail vom Hersteller:

"Bei diesem Trikot handelt es sich um ein Ibisco- Material. Dieses Material verwenden wir von Anfang an. Uns ist leider kein anderes Material bekannt, das so wahnsinnig angenehm auf der Haut zu tragen ist wie eben Ibisco. Ebenfalls  ist uns bekannt, dass der äußere Faden (vor allem bei schwarzen Trikos)  zu peelen neigt bzw. der äußere Faden durch Reibung Farbe verliert. Wie  gesagt, wir verwenden dieses Material seit ziemlich genau 8 Jahren und  wir werden es auch weiterhin verwenden  wir lieben es einfach ;=).
Ibisco ist nach wie vor das absolute beste,  geilste Material das es gibt! Jeder Biker der Ahnung hat (vor allem  Rennrad) verwendet Ibisco!!! "

Sie sehen, in dem Thema stecken auch Seitens des Hersteller Emotionen.  Um auf der Sachebene zu verbleiben, bieten wir Ihnen aus Kulanzgründen  selbstverständlich an, uns das Trikot zur Gutschrift mit der  Retourennummer xxx einzusenden. Bitte z.H. xxx.
Benutzen Sie für die Rücksendung das Warenrücksendeformular und die Paketmarke die Sie als PDF Datei unter Ihrem LOGIN auf unserer Homepage erhalten.

Wir werden umgehend nach Eingang und Prüfung der Rücksendung den Kaufpreis erstatten.

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxx


----------



## Wurzelbert (26. Oktober 2013)

Sherwoodski schrieb:


> Ibisco ist nach wie vor das absolute beste,  geilste Material das es gibt! Jeder Biker der Ahnung hat (vor allem  Rennrad) verwendet Ibisco!!! "



Aha! Eine professionelle Aussage.  

Aber um mal was positives zu sagen: Der Händler ist doch sehr kulant. Wo hast du das gekauft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (26. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Aha! Eine professionelle Aussage.


 
vor allem wenn man "Ibisco- Material" googelt und dazu rein garnix dazu findet ausser das maloja alle seine Produkte so nennt.

aso ja genau die rennradfahrer wissen ja was das sein soll.....


----------



## Wurzelbert (26. Oktober 2013)

Umso öfter ich mir diesen Text durchlesen, umso lustiger finde ich das. Hätte auch ein Post hier im Forum sein können, von nem User der kein Plan hat. (nichts gegen dieses Forum ) 

Dazu heißt es "pilling" (Knotenbildung) und nicht "peeling" (Abschälen). Sollte man als Hersteller/Vertrieb/Marketingtyp wissen.


----------



## xc_fahrer (27. Oktober 2013)

Naja, Maloja ist nicht mein Ding, da mir deren Design überhaupt nicht zusagt, aber folgendes stimmt: manche, besonders angenehm zu tragende Materialien neigen recht schnell zur Knotenbildung. Besonders robuste Sachen sind leider oft nicht sehr angenehm zu tragen.

Ich habe noch ein über 25 Jahre altes Trikot aus Jugendzeiten: unkaputtbar, kaum pilling. Aber: eine Tragegefühl wie eine Plastiktüte. Das Teil schmeiß ich nur aus Nostalgiegründen nicht weg.

BTW - ich kenne diese Diskussion bei den Rennradlern von Assos. Deren Zeug ist schweineteuer, super zu tragen, aber teilweise auch recht empfindlich.


----------



## polo (27. Oktober 2013)

manche, oft... so ein quatsch. z.b. decathlon polyesterteile fÃ¼r 10â¬ tragen sich gut und halten jahre. maloja hat wohl das problem, dass die zu viele hipsterschwÃ¤tzer eingestellt und als kunden haben.


----------



## Wurzelbert (27. Oktober 2013)

polo schrieb:


> maloja hat wohl das problem, dass die zu viele hipsterschwätzer eingestellt und als kunden haben.


----------



## Sherwoodski (28. Oktober 2013)

Wurzelbert schrieb:


> Aha! Eine professionelle Aussage.
> 
> Aber um mal was positives zu sagen: Der Händler ist doch sehr kulant. Wo hast du das gekauft?




Bike Discount...


----------

